# Shimano "EM" thumb shifters?



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I know it's low end but I've never heard of the "EM" line. Anybody know? I'm just curious and trying to learn.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Exage Mountain?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

the rear derailer is a Shimano "Skylark", "Falcon" front derailer, brake levers are LeeChi? and the brakes were those "cheap cruiser brakes" I posted last week.... if that helps the timeline. late 70's?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Old Tourney level. Here's a pic.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bicycle-Part-le...sPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*they worked well....*

......but the top caps were fragile. we used to see them on japanese bikes @$300-400 in the mid 80's from companies that didn't use suntour mountechs. that bright red shogun that was posted last week probably came with them. 4wd rockcrawlers still buy our used ones as remote throttle controls!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

surly357 said:


> ......but the top caps were fragile. we used to see them on japanese bikes @$300-400 in the mid 80's from companies that didn't use suntour mountechs. that bright red shogun that was posted last week probably came with them. 4wd rockcrawlers still buy our used ones as remote throttle controls!


what?! The 4WD crowd is buying up our vintage thumb shifters? Thats not so good.

Where to they mount them anyway?


----------



## velomann (May 29, 2009)

I just picked up a 1985 Bridgestone MB 2 and it's got these shifters on it - pretty sure thy're stock. The 1985 catalog lists these as "SL mt-50" shifters.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

velomann said:


> I just picked up a 1985 Bridgestone MB 2 and it's got these shifters on it - pretty sure thy're stock. The 1985 catalog lists these as "SL mt-50" shifters.


Semi-non-sequitor: What color is the MB2?


----------



## velomann (May 29, 2009)

It's kind of a grayish-blue; what I'd call a "French" blue (bleu?) I guess. In the 85 catalog they only have one color for the MB 2 and call it "shadow blue," but the picture in the catalog looks more purple than mine. Interestingly, it's got bullmoose handlebars painted to match.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

velomann said:


> I just picked up a 1985 Bridgestone MB 2 and it's got these shifters on it - pretty sure thy're stock. The 1985 catalog lists these as "SL mt-50" shifters.


Shimano









Sunrace


----------

